# Looking for first horse.



## Mari (21 January 2015)

For very nervous novice tall lightweight rider who desperately wants to buy own horse around 16hh.  Most adverts seem to think everyone wants to jump / hunt / jump / event / jump!  There must be a few out there that need a quieter life hacking & flatwork, are sane & steady & looking for a good home.  I have looked in the usual places & become good at reading between the lines after going to see a few.  Has anyone used a wanted ad when horse hunting?  Did it work?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 January 2015)

When I was looking for my first horse after a bad accident, I wanted something that was excellent to hack (heavy traffic, motorway bridges, open fields, bridelays through forests etc...) and so I looked at ex-endurance horses. It's definitely something to consider anyway. 

Try a 'wanted' ad, even if you have 100 timewasters who offer you horses that don't meet your description in any form, you just need one good reply with the perfect horse.


----------

